# Atlanta Competition



## GrantCube (Jul 15, 2020)

I would like to get a competition started in Atlanta Georgia. Atlanta is a great hub in the south east of the US with many great venues and hotels. i work in the event industry during the day so im very familiar with atlanta and the surrounding area. The southeast needs some more competitions, official or not, to keep cubing alive in the south. 

If anyone is willing to help with advise id love to chat and see what we can come up with
I'd like to at least get some get togethers started and maybe even some officials comps. 

I'm willing to do all the work necessary to get a comp started. Any advise and hands are welcome.

I am aware of the current state of the world. and with that things may have to be a little different or pushed to a later date.


----------



## Nmile7300 (Jul 15, 2020)

Contacting the local delegate is the first step. However, I think it is wiser to wait until later when it is safe to have competitions.
Also, there seemed to be quite a few comps in the Atlanta area last year. I know there haven't been very many comps in the Atlanta area this year, but that's because there haven't been very many comps at all this year.


----------



## GrantCube (Jul 15, 2020)

Nmile7300 said:


> Contacting the local delegate is the first step. However, I think it is wiser to wait until later when it is safe to have competitions.
> Also, there seemed to be quite a few comps in the Atlanta area last year. I know there haven't been very many comps in the Atlanta area this year, but that's because there haven't been very many comps at all this year.


Thank you for the info. your right, looking back at last year, there is a good amount of events in the southeast. ill contact some people and see if i can make that process a little easier, and be a part of making sure they keep coming back. happy cubing


----------



## Owen Morrison (Jul 15, 2020)

GrantCube said:


> I would like to get a competition started in Atlanta Georgia. Atlanta is a great hub in the south east of the US with many great venues and hotels. i work in the event industry during the day so im very familiar with atlanta and the surrounding area. The southeast needs some more competitions, official or not, to keep cubing alive in the south.
> 
> If anyone is willing to help with advise id love to chat and see what we can come up with
> I'd like to at least get some get togethers started and maybe even some officials comps.
> ...


That would be awesome if you got a comp started up!

I have no experience running comps so I won't be able to help you with that.

PS: If you do host a comp, please please please have Megaminx in it


----------



## Micah Morrison (Jul 15, 2020)

I would totally come to your competition if it worked for me! BTW, two delegates in Georgia who were at nearly every competition I've been to are Jacob Ambrose and Katie Hull.

Also I would like to point out that almost every comp in the Atlanta was a Saturday only comp, and they went very well. I wouldn't be able to attend your comp if it's on a Sunday.


----------



## ducttapecuber (Jul 15, 2020)

Hi-
Most Georgia competitions happen around Atlanta (within a 45 min drive from the city). There were 7 in 2019. Plus 2 FMC only competitions. The southeast had *28 *competitions last year (plus 2 FMC comps). 7 in GA, 8 in NC, 3 in TN, and 10 in FL. I'd say we're doing a pretty good job having competitions in the southeast.
However, I am doubtful that there will be any kind of competition in the SE until 2021. Unfortunately many states in the SE have rising COVID-19 cases. Give the world some time to heal and I'm sure there will be plenty of competitions in GA and the SE again.


----------



## Owen Morrison (Jul 15, 2020)

ducttapecuber said:


> Hi-
> Most Georgia competitions happen around Atlanta (within a 45 min drive from the city). There were 7 in 2019. Plus 2 FMC only competitions. The southeast had *28 *competitions last year (plus 2 FMC comps). 7 in GA, 8 in NC, 3 in TN, and 10 in FL. I'd say we're doing a pretty good job having competitions in the southeast.
> However, I am doubtful that there will be any kind of competition in the SE until 2021. Unfortunately many states in the SE have rising COVID-19 cases. Give the world some time to heal and I'm sure there will be plenty of competitions in GA and the SE again.


Wow TN needs more comps.


----------



## Micah Morrison (Jul 15, 2020)

yeah that's why Me and @Owen Morrison need to organize some comps next year!


----------



## Nmile7300 (Jul 15, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> Wow TN needs more comps.


Lol AZ had a grand total of 3 comps last year. I know the feeling.


----------



## ducttapecuber (Jul 15, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> Wow TN needs more comps.


Considering the closest delegates are like 3-4 hours away. I’d say the fact TN has more than 1 comp a year is good. Many states have 0 per year.


----------



## Owen Morrison (Jul 15, 2020)

ducttapecuber said:


> Considering the closest delegates are like 3-4 hours away. I’d say the fact TN has more than 1 comp a year is good. Many states have 0 per year.


Well then TN needs a delegate.


----------



## Zubin Park (Jul 15, 2020)

DE has had a total of -10 comps ever lol


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jul 15, 2020)

ducttapecuber said:


> *However, I am doubtful that there will be any kind of competition in the SE until 2021.* Unfortunately many states in the SE have rising COVID-19 cases. Give the world some time to heal and I'm sure there will be plenty of competitions in GA and the SE again.


As one of the delegates for Georgia, this is my sentiment.


----------



## Kit Clement (Jul 16, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> Well then TN needs a delegate.



If there was a worthy candidate we would appoint them.


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Jul 16, 2020)

I am willing to give tips. I don't live anywhere near Atlanta, and the competition I had organized was canceled, but if you need any tips I am happy to help, just PM me.


----------

